# First appointment has arrived! Excited and scared :-)



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

So first fertility appointment has just arrived in the post very excited it is for next week which is only two weeks since GP referral. But now we are wondering what to expect and what is likely to happen at first appointment. Anyone have any ideas tips etc 

Many thanks


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, great news on your first appointment! If you haven't had any diagnostics (like a scan) or blood tests done, your clinic may want to do those to see what you're working with. You'll be asked lots of questions about lifestyle and some about your medical history, and might be given consent forms to fill out (though sometimes that's second appointment). 

You'll probably discuss what sort of treatment you're likely to need (IUI or IVF) and find out how long the waiting list is for treatment, if there is one. Good luck, it's really exciting getting started!


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi thanks it is very exciting I've had bloods at gp which came back fine and I have endometriosis so I'm constantly having tests not sure if this will speed things up I had my last laparoscopy in June which removed Endo and adhesions as I came off my medication in January so I'm having regular periods just looking forward to getting some information and hoping I won't have to repeat too many tests especially a laparoscopy xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like you're ready to hit treatment, then! I wouldn't have thought you'd have to repeat a laparoscopy. You might get talked through different treatment options and make an appointment with a donor coordinator/nurse then.  Definitely a more exciting stage than the horrible exploratory stuff!


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Fingers crossed! Thanks good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi rainbowstace
Good luck on your journey.
We too have just started out. Had our 1st consult end of June.
Had Amh bloods and last week had AFC scan (antral follicle count scan) and so hopefully starting all medd soon.
It is so exciting isn't it when it all becomes to be a bit more real.
Anyway keep us all posted on how everything goes.
Can I ask where you're having tax?
Take care x


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi bk yes it's exciting everything happening quick so far just how it stays that way! We keep saying we are taking it a step at a time but its hard! Baby steps lol! You seem to be getting on quickly? We have been referred to ArU hartlepool as I'm already under that hospital what about you? We have nhs referral but don't know how much that will cover - are you private or nhs if you don't mind me asking! Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Rainbowstace...

Our 1st appt the DR spoke to us about all the different options...basically the clinic we are treated in doesnt offer IUI with DS so our only option was ICSI/IVF. 

I had (as i am the carrier) a internal scan done to measure my uterus and to check for any growths on my ovaries etc.  I also had a chylmadia test done along with an AMH blood test.  They measured my height and weight etc as if I had have been overweight then they likely would have suggested that I loose some to increase chances of preg xx
The DR at this time also put our case forward for NHS funding.

The next time we went we went (about 2months later) we were told that we werent able to get funded for it from the NHS and if we wanted to proceed...at this stage the waiting time for treatment at our hospital was up to 12months.

We then dilly dalleyd about and went to London to see if things could be sped up by receiving treatment there, anyway to cut a long story short, London in my opion were rip off merchants so we ended up back in Belfast.

On 30th April we signed our consent forms..basically Charlene (my better half) had to sign to say that she was prepared to accept responsibilty as a parent for any children born out of this treatment and I signed that I wanted her to be the other parent. (there were alot of forms)

We then wer told there would be a 1-3 month wait with a possible delay for DS.

The last time I contacted the hospital (3 months later exactly lol) I had just been told that the NHS funded patients were being treated and then when the next batch of DS came in it would be our turn (well those that were privatley paying).

Good Luck on your journey, let us know how u get on xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Rainbowstace said:


> Hi bk yes it's exciting everything happening quick so far just how it stays that way! We keep saying we are taking it a step at a time but its hard! Baby steps lol! You seem to be getting on quickly? We have been referred to ArU hartlepool as I'm already under that hospital what about you? We have nhs referral but don't know how much that will cover - are you private or nhs if you don't mind me asking! Fingers crossed for us both xx


hi Rainbowstace.
Was going to reply earlier but laptop decided to just shut down for no apparent reason when i was mid-sentence - modern technology!!!!

Things do seem to be moving very quickly - alot quicker than we expected tbh. We are having t at Hull and are private - we couldn't get NHS funding due to my BMI being slightly over 30 - and we didn't want to wait until BMI was under 30 as i am concerned with my age (36) and we are fortunate enough to be in a position to be able to pay for treatment.

As sibbnchaz29 have said we have had all the bloods (check for chlamydia and AMH test) and had the scan to check my uterus and ovaries.

I don't think i have mentioned what happened at our first appointment - my DP couldnt come due to work committments so it was me on my own (i was bricking it!!!!) - the consultant just tallked through the option that was available to us and described (not in much detail) the first few steps on the journey. Then he said i needed the AMH bloods and would need to come back for the results with my partner if poss as needed to sign all forms about the legal parenting bits. But that was all - was only there about 30 mins.

I didnt ask too many questions but he did ask if i had any so i am sure your consultant will be more than willing to answer any questions you may have.

Anyway keep us posted and good luck. 
x


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for responses strange how everyone's experiences can be so different but so long as we all get the same end result! 😃 

I would go mad if my mrs doesn't come along only problem is we didn't expect appointment so quickly not that I'm complaining just hard for my partner to get off work at short notice might have to pull a sicky! 

Confirmation of appointment arrived today with name of consultant so been researching. 

I might write some notes about history as there is a lot with the Endo treatment I so had cervix cone biopsy last year as they found precancerous cells hard to remember everything if I don't write it down! 
Just keeping everything crossed now and for the first time ever wishing the bank holiday away so Wednesday comes round quickly xxx


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi ladies just an update went to appointment today I was surprisingly nervous! Had bloods and swabs don't need any scan as I have had them all recently with the endometriosis got to get more bloods at start of my cycle and have to have dye tests on my tubes in next couple of weeks (scary) then should see consultant in about 8-12 weeks 

Been a good day - except the swabs bit lol! 
Xx


----------

